# Look what I caught today!!!



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

At noon today figured I would go out and hit the flats. This is what was feeding. Well some Red's and Trout too. but this was a bonus.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

spade fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet! You don't see many permit around these parts


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Not a spade*

A pompano of some sort. Almost a permit. There are about 20 different pompano of which the one we normally catch and the permit are part of.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice! My dad said he thought he saw some around fairpoint the other day.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Where was this?


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that a palometta? (sp?) I caught a juvie one once on the east coast. Pretty fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you keep him? He'd probably die come winter if he didnt find his way back south.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Very cool catch for the upper coast. Congrats.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I call it a Permit. I have caught many in my nets as a young man.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Yummy


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like a small permit. I know a Someone that caught a permit like that in the Destin Harbor a few summers ago.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I caught one on the edge of the grass while wade fishing last year. He nailed a clear sparkle 3" DOA shrimp under a cork.... Nice fight...

Thanks for the report and the pics.....


----------



## LittleTunny (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Beautiful fish! Which flats were you on?


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

wow, wow, wow, I have caught the small palpio around here but never a permit. You should feel very special indeed.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice bonus catch!!


----------

